

The Pirate Bay shut down today - andreyf
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10316037-93.html?tag=nl.e703

======
esonica
The sites main web provider was ordered to remove them, they have since
relocated and are back up

[http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-taken-offline-by-
swed...](http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-taken-offline-by-swedish-
authorities-090824/)

